#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware 1.0.22 ONU 110

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Fórum Under-Linux,


Estamos disponibilizando o novo firmware 1.0.22 da ONU 110.


*Questões corrigidas:*
» Adicionado serviço de monitoramento do processo pppd

----------


## FMANDU

Ja alguma previsão quanto a compatibilidade com a OLT da CIANET / VSOLUTION, que faça pppoe e não precise fazer aquela gambiarra com adicionar e remover vlan?

----------


## hostjunior

Essa atualização ja funciona na uplink epon? sem precisar de gambiarra ?

----------


## FMANDU

So @*Suporte Intelbras* pra responder

----------


## hostjunior

Já fiz o teste e nao funcionou perda de tempo....

----------

